# Why I want to become a mason in the far future, and my slight doubt.



## Athena (Jan 16, 2018)

Kind of need to talk to you all about something.

I want to let you know that a small amount of the tinfoil hat conspiracy theories and a very small amount have been slightly effecting me and it's natural.

Kind of came to two possible conclusions.
As of now I do not believe that satanism literal or philosophical is in freemasonry. But I may think there is a small possibility. You don't have to directly say if you don't want to but I want to let you know that I'm considering a small possibility that freemasonry endorses some form of satanism? After 5+ years of patience and experience and either 5 years and a high possibility more. I will only try once to petition for freemasonry. If freemasonry endorces any sort of blunt in your face satanism please black ball me or not even consider me. I don't mind like pagan allegories and taboo spiritual elements. But if there is any sign of direct wanting to due satans will or philosophical satanism anything evil of the sort.

PLEASE do not consider me when in the far future I petition and I will only try once and I am unimportant there are waay better people then me so you won't be loosing much not even a dent.

If anything evil is true aside from human nature of good people getting mad and doing bad things, you will only be gaining a member and then loosing one. I am very unimportant and I know this. I don't want time put in me however much that is whether little or a lot put on me when I would just leave if this were the case. However I know for a fact that that there are a lot of other variables to be considered when petitioning. If I get denied after many years of giving it my all I know that the satanism thing probably won't be the reason why it might be another one.

Second conclusion and most believable to me right now.
Freemasonry is trying to keep God alive. A monotheistic God a truth. They are trying to do good things against a corrupt system that may or may not be more powerful then good and people are getting mad, spreading lies, having ignorant views because of these lies etc. Also freemasonry endorces a belief that I already believed in long before I had a true interest a good one. The belief of one God. The religion doesn't matter it's just that truth. I choose christianity because I find it the most logical to me and the potential to do the most good.

At this point that is why I strongly support it but do not you know, be a cowan of it. To simplify need to see if it's right for me but not making it my soul purpose just a small consideration of it.

Also I forgot to mention supporting athiesm behind it all will also cause me to leave. However it's pretty much guaranteed this isn't the case.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## LK600 (Jan 16, 2018)

Athena said:


> You don't have to directly say if you don't want to but I want to let you know that I'm considering a small possibility that freemasonry endorses some form of satanism?



The Freemasonry I belong to, there is ZERO possibility that it endorses satanism.



Athena said:


> If freemasonry endorces any sort of blunt in your face satanism please black ball me or not even consider me



Secret Societies... org's that have any form of secrets sure do make good movie fodder.  A belief in a Supreme being / Grand architect of the universe as the general rule.  We do not tell people who to believe in or who to pray to.  



Athena said:


> If anything evil is true aside from human nature of good people getting mad and doing bad things,



There's nothing in the the Craft that I know of that says Mason's are not infallible.  



Athena said:


> Freemasonry is trying to keep God alive. A monotheistic God a truth.



I refer to my second answer above.



Athena said:


> Also I forgot to mention supporting athiesm behind it all will also cause me to leave.



Atheism will keep you from getting in the door (though there are  one or two clandestine organizations who are ok with that).


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 16, 2018)

Freemasonry does not endorse Satanism.


----------



## David612 (Jan 16, 2018)

Th notion that freemasons have secrets and therefore worship Satan is just mental laziness from folk unqualified to weigh in on the subject, frankly from my experience the existence of a Satan isn’t even touched upon in the blue lodge and even if it where would you take the words literally, many brothers are of a faith that doesn’t have a devil or Satan...

Do yourself a favour, knock on the door of a lodge, meet with the brothers and confirm the lack of a goat.
You will kick yourself for wasting so much time looking up YouTube videos which are completely unfounded, poorly researched, uninformed nonsense.
Familiarise yourself with Taxil and Crowley and the timeframes aswell as words of Pike which are often quoted to support the notion of Satan worship then read them in context and then read the bible verse, consider the language of the time aswell.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 16, 2018)

LK600 said:


> The Freemasonry I belong to, there is ZERO possibility that it endorses satanism.





Glen Cook said:


> Freemasonry does not endorse Satanism.


Same here.


LK600 said:


> Atheism will keep you from getting in the door (though there are one or two clandestine organizations who are ok with that).


Yep.


David612 said:


> frankly from my experience the existence of a Satan isn’t even touched upon in the blue lodge and even if it where would you take the words literally, many brothers are of a faith that doesn’t have a devil or Satan...


Right.


David612 said:


> Do yourself a favour, knock on the door of a lodge, meet with the brothers and confirm the lack of a goat.
> You will kick yourself for wasting so much time looking up YouTube videos which are completely unfounded, poorly researched, uninformed nonsense.


Absolutely.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 16, 2018)

Let me suggest you review the very long trail of messages on this list. Do these men strike you as those who would be involved in such practices?  

You’ve no doubt seen lists of Masonic luminaries. Would they do so?


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 16, 2018)

I would suggest maybe not petitioning any lodge with these sort of doubts you have. Im not saying dont petition for the reasons you mentioned but just as a suggestion.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi

For the "record";

The premise that Freemasonry is somehow satanic is is going to be frankly laughable to members.

The idea Freemasonry is trying to keep a monotheistic view of God alive might ring true for many members, but it's faulted because we admit a member of a group like Hinduism. That's really complicated and subtle but in it' simplest form, easily explained, in that followers of Hinduism often have a single primary god within their pantheon and hence belief in a "Supreme Being" has been met.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 16, 2018)

David612 said:


> .......Do yourself a favour, knock on the door of a lodge, meet with the brothers and confirm the lack of a goat....



Mind you, they do make good eating  That is goats make good eating, I'm not sure about candidates, much less Brothers, but I do hear both taste just like chicken (while goats taste like goat)


----------



## David612 (Jan 17, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Mind you, they do make good eating  That is goats make good eating, I'm not sure about candidates, much less Brothers, but I do hear both taste just like chicken (while goats taste like goat)


Haha too right, goat is quite nice... hmm should serve it at lodge lol.
As for people Aka long pig... might be met with resistance...it’s not kosher..


----------



## Athena (Jan 17, 2018)

I like all these answers. Thank you guys for being honest and taking the time to write all these. I'm without any doubts now. I love reading stuff on forums like this. Man the way I look at it. Trying to contemplate on fried chicken and understand where it originated from and all that. Is equally as ignorant as everyone else on the sideline eating it. As opposed to workers processing the meat. Great.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 17, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Mind you, they do make good eating  That is goats make good eating, I'm not sure about candidates, much less Brothers, but I do hear both taste just like chicken (while goats taste like goat)



The goat I've eaten tasted good, but man is it got a lot of big bones in it.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 17, 2018)

Goats... I'm actually in the market for a couple! (live in country) And yes, they taste great with some good seasoning lol.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 17, 2018)

One of my daughters raises dwarf goats. Excellent milk.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 17, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> One of my daughters raises dwarf goats. Excellent milk.


My wife wants Nigerian Dwarfs for their milk.  I was more leaning towards Nubian's... so we are going to get Nigerians.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 17, 2018)

I've heard they provide great lawn service as well! Some nice fescue, constantly fertilized, you're yard would look amazing.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 17, 2018)

Athena said:


> I want to let you know that a small amount of the tinfoil hat conspiracy theories and a very small amount have been slightly effecting me and it's natural.



No it's not natural.  It's a sign of not being able to tell truth from fiction, love from hate.  It's a sign that you are easily influenced by those who hurt.

I pray for your healing.  I have read your more recent message and I suggest you still need a lot of that.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 17, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> No it's not natural. It's a sign of not being able to tell truth from fiction, love from hate. It's a sign that you are easily influenced by those who hurt.


Yep.


----------

